# 36561 with 77001



## Trendale (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, Can someone tell me if I can bill 77001 along with 36561 central venous access device?  My physcian uses the flouroscopic guidiance when he does the central venous access device.


----------



## heathermc (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, you can use 77001 as long as you add a modifier 26.  You can also use 76937-26 if you surgeon uses ultrasound guidance to place the port/cath.


----------



## Trendale (Jun 26, 2008)

*36561 Reply*

Thanks


----------



## MLS2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Just make sure the requirements for 76937 are met (permanent recording and reporting)


----------

